# Dirt Rally startet nicht + DirectX Interner Systemfehler



## Todschnitzel (11. Februar 2016)

Moin,
ich kann mir nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Hab Dirt Rally installiert und jetzt macht es keinen Ton. Wenn ich es starte kommt nur der Steamprozess zum Directx installieren und dann passiert nichts mehr. 
Was ich bisher versucht habe ist: - DirectX aus den Spieledateien (DirectX June 2010) manuell zu installieren (Interner Systemfehler)
                                                                       - DirectX im abgesicherten Modus zu installieren, selber Fehler
                                                                       - DirectX June 2010 neu runtergeladen und versucht zu installieren, wieder selber Fehler.
                                                                       - Und ich hab den Virenscanner ausgeschaltet und nochmal versucht zu installieren
Ich bekomm die Errorlogs leider nicht hochgeladen. Da kommt immer der selbe Fehler, dass das Ungültige Dateien sein.


----------



## Todschnitzel (11. Februar 2016)

Hier aufjedenfall der DXerror.log
[02/11/16 15:24:41] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5861, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    RegisterDllFromSection() failed.

--------------------
[02/11/16 15:24:41] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[02/11/16 15:24:41] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: setup.cpp, line: 1727, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Februar 2016)

Ein Fall für den Support ?


----------

